# Tjets Springs gold leaf aluminum foil



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Tjets Springs to chassis Electrical 

Has anybody tried to improve electrical recessed spring area
With 
gold leaf 
aluminum foil
http://www.art-clay.com/3_types_to_choose.html

I've seen the jumper wires but trying to think simpler way.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the shunts bypass the weaker electrical sections.

to do it with leaf process, I would think you may have to remove the plate rivets, put the leaf in-between and re rivet.

I have looked into it, but shunts are so easy


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_metals_are_the_most_conductive

Silver: best

Copper: 9% less conductive than silver
Aluminium is 10% less conductive than copper

Gold: 24% less conductive than copper (but doesn't tarnish or corrode)

Brass is somewhere here.

Rhodium: 74% less conductive than copper

Iridium: 77% less conductive than copper

Platinum: 84% less conductive than copper

Titanium: Over 99% less conductive than copper

http://metaldetectingworld.com/conductive_order_metals.shtml

1 silver
2 copper
3 gold
4 aluminum
5 zinc
6 nickel 
7 brass
8 bronze
9 iron
10 platinum
11 steel 
12 lead
13 stainless steel

small difference in rating the aluminum between the two sources


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Good info*

One question....where does Steel and Stainless Steel fall into this electrical conductivity chart ?
BTW- it now makes me wonder -Why, I spent so much for my Iridium spark Plugs, back a decade ago, when i was racing my Buell Motorcycles.



alpink said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_metals_are_the_most_conductive
> 
> Silver: best
> 
> ...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

cause it is rare
but harder than platinum


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

might be the resistance of iridium and platinum cause a hotter spark and the hardness promotes durability?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes those are the benifits
but the cost is due to it's rare compare to other metals.

it is assume it came from meteor that hit earth and killed dino and fred


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

also any leafing is glued to the surface with special glue for silver or gold... that means if you leafed something with this method you would have an isolating layer of glue between the original contact points and the leafing.

to properly do it would require Anodizing the coating or electroplating that may require a middle step like nickle plating on some parts.

It can be done i have seen some high end builds where people plate the contact parts with silver or gold to increase efficiency and minimize power loss from one point to another.

over kill really if you have corrosion issues you can chemically remove the tarnish or oxidation even between riveted plates.


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

I agree with Slotking. Unless you are racing in situations where rules prohibit their use, shunt wires are the way to go.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Al,hit the nail on the head.
Platinum and iridium spark plugs were engineered not for better spark but better life.
Copper /nickel plugs are very soft in comparision,and with todays high energy ignition systems have a very short life span compared to platinum and iridium.
The high energy ignition systems of today will literally eat a copper/nickel plugs electrode


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I used the hardware from a Junk AFX chassi in a t jet that needed new rivets and it worked really well one of my better cars. I did have to drill a hole for the nub on the bottom plate
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

